# Dell Admits to "Cat Urine Smell" in its Ultrabook.



## Hrishi (Nov 1, 2013)

*Dell Admits to &quot;Cat Urine Smell&quot; in its Ultrabook.*

Dell 'admits' to cat urine smell in ultrabook - The Times of India


> NEW DELHI: Computer giant Dell has made a rather embarrassing admission -- that some units its ultrabooks smell like cat urine. However, the company says that the smell is "not in any way related to biological contamination" or a health hazard.
> 
> The company made the admission came after a number Dell users complained that their Latitude 6430u Ultrabooks "smell of cat urine".
> 
> ...


*static02.mediaite.com/geekosystem/uploads/2013/10/cat-computer-640x480.jpg


I thought that most companies release their product after considerable amount of testing it.

And the most innovative and hilarious comment : "This is just to keep the mouse on its feet."


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2013)

Embarrassment at its entertainment.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Dell Admits to &quot;Cat Urine Smell&quot; in its Ultrabook.*

  :l  :sly:


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Dell Admits to &quot;Cat Urine Smell&quot; in its Ultrabook.*



Rishi. said:


> And the most innovative and hilarious comment : "This is just to keep the mouse on its feet."



ha ha


----------



## Limitless (Nov 1, 2013)

Ahhahhah


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


>


----------



## Jripper (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol wtf xD


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Lol wtf xD



What the above abbreviation means buddy?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 1, 2013)

Although , the good news is that its not caused by tomcat littering on them. It's because of some undesired results of polymer mixture used in the plastics for building the chassis.


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What the above abbreviation means buddy?



LOL - Laughing Out Loud
WTF - What The Fu*k
xD - a laughing face


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2013)

amjath said:


> LOL - Laughing Out Loud
> WTF - What The Fu*k
> xD - a laughing face


I guess, he asked out of Sarcasm.  
A typical netster is aware of these words..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 1, 2013)

^You never know.


----------



## funskar (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2013)

THis thread has turned into a Smiley Fest..


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol. .. is this for true


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2013)

makes me wonder about the Dell employee who had to go through the Kitty Pee smell test in order to determine and match the results.... :buhahah:


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 2, 2013)

It's a pity that World renowned "DELL" is resorting to casual practice without any stringent test for its product components.
They should have gone through the prototype verification properly,actually for every company Huge,Middle or Small its by any* means **to earn profits*,without any care or notice on their Goodwill to customers.


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2013)

Did the cat in the house know ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I guess, he asked out of Sarcasm.
> A typical netster is aware of these words..



I really don't know about those words buddy.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 2, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I really don't know about those words buddy.



Its alright. Everyone starts off on the internet or SMS without knowing those words  As people say, you are never too old to learn anything.


----------



## funskar (Nov 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> THis thread has turned into a Smiley Fest..



Really



Spoiler



Posting smileys is injurious to health


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Dell Admits to &quot;Cat Urine Smell&quot; in its Ultrabook.*

Lol.. ROFL 
Embarrassment at its best. !!


----------



## netguy (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Dell Admits to &quot;Cat Urine Smell&quot; in its Ultrabook.*

=)) =)) LoL


----------

